
Political economy of home ownership: A disaster area - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2013/07/29/political_economy_of_homeownership_a_disaster_area.html
======
acconrad
Eh, the difficulty here is that shelter is far more important than
transportation - people can live without cars (as illustrated in the article),
they can't live without a roof over their head. It is an unfortunate paradox
that cities were designed to house lots of people close to their work, which
should make it easier for the lower classes to access that work, but has
actually made it harder because the upper classes have learned about the value
of urban real estate, and are thus driving out the lower classes through
gentrification.

